# Woman who caused the TDF crash arrested.



## Arrowfoot (30 Jun 2021)

https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/s...r-de-france-crash-arrested-bfm-tv-2021-06-30/


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Jun 2021)

https://road.cc/content/news/breaking-spectator-who-caused-tdf-crash-reportedly-arrested-284517


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Jun 2021)

Good. The woman was only intetested in getting on telly. She deserves everything she gets. 
Maybe it will teach the other attention seekers to be a bit more careful, although we are talking about Frenchies.


----------



## sheddy (30 Jun 2021)

Needs to be part of the curriculum for the vanity shot generation.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_selfie-related_injuries_and_deaths


----------



## roadrash (30 Jun 2021)

good i only wish she could face seperate charges for every rider involved in that crash.


----------



## Saluki (30 Jun 2021)

At least she presented herself at a police station, as the article words it. I wonder if family members suggested that she handed herself in before they did.


----------



## dodgy (30 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> although we are talking about Frenchies.



Give over.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2021)

Lock her up and throw away the key or worse sentence her to clean every bike in the race


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Good. The woman was only intetested in getting on telly. She deserves everything she gets.
> Maybe it will teach the other attention seekers to be a bit more careful, although we are talking about Frenchies.


It does continue to annoy me that and sizable amount of the "spectators" are not watching the riders, but grinning and waving to the camera bikes as the race passes by, trying to get their 30 seconds of fame. Typical of the social media generation I'm afraid.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2021)

What will she be charged with? Yes,it was a totally 'look at me' act of gross stupidity,but was it a criminal offence? The tour's organisers let the public get so close,so what do they expect! Out of the many thousands lining the route you can guarantee one ot two at least will act like a dick and put the riders at risk. If i remember rightly,in the early 2000's Lance Armstrong was brought off his bike by a spectator's camera bag strap,while one year some plank took their Golden Retriever to the race and let it wander across the road as the riders approached at speed.😒


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> What will she be charged with? Yes,it was a totally 'look at me' act of gross stupidity,but was it a criminal offence? The tour's organisers let the public get so close,so what do they expect! Out of the many thousands lining the route you can guarantee one ot two at least will act like a dick and put the riders at risk. If i remember rightly,in the early 2000's Lance Armstrong was brought off his bike by a spectator's camera bag strap,while one year some plank took their Golden Retriever to the race and let it wander across the road as the riders approached at speed.😒


We tend to associate criminal with bad and immoral intentions such as deceit, theft, assault etc. She is probably going to be charged with the French version of negligence ( not bad intentions) but her conduct caused an incident and that conduct was negligent on her part . She knew it was a race involving speed. She stepped on the road. She did not keep watch while vast majority did. etc etc.


----------



## PK99 (30 Jun 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> What will she be charged with? Yes,it was a totally 'look at me' act of gross stupidity,but was it a criminal offence? The tour's organisers let the public get so close,so what do they expect! Out of the many thousands lining the route you can guarantee one ot two at least will act like a dick and put the riders at risk. If i remember rightly,in the early 2000's Lance Armstrong was brought off his bike by a spectator's camera bag strap,while one year some plank took their Golden Retriever to the race and let it wander across the road as the riders approached at speed.😒




From several press reports.

_The police intend to charge the spectator with “unintentional short-term injury through a manifestly deliberate breach of a duty of safety or care”, lieutenant-colonel Joel Scherer of the French Gendarmerie told AFP._


----------



## annedonnelly (30 Jun 2021)

I originally thought that it must have been someone making an attempt to protest about something with a placard. But it was saying hello to her grand parents!


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jun 2021)

Can you imagine the cost of one TDF bike? Loss of earnings, personal injury damages, clothes etc. It could be millions. I hope this is a wakeup call to other idiots.


----------



## dodgy (30 Jun 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> Can you imagine the cost of one TDF bike? Loss of earnings, personal injury damages, clothes etc. It could be millions. I hope this is a wakeup call to other idiots.


The suing case is capped at 15000 euros I believe.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> Can you imagine the cost of one TDF bike? Loss of earnings, personal injury damages, clothes etc. It could be millions. I hope this is a wakeup call to other idiots.


Forget about the cost of the bike. They're easy enough repair or replace, unlike the rider.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jun 2021)

The TdF organisers actively encourage the public to get close to the riders. It's all part of The Spectacle. Can they really righteously whinge when it goes a bit wrong?


----------



## homebuilds (30 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Lock her up and throw away the key or worse sentence her to clean every bike in the race


Not every bike, but after every stage, wash all the riders shorts


----------



## MartinQ (1 Jul 2021)

Seem to remember something similar when the TDF visited our shores
https://edition.cnn.com/2014/07/07/sport/tour-de-france-britain-selfies-kittel/index.html


----------



## KneesUp (1 Jul 2021)

I find this all very strange - there have been loads of incidents over the years in loads of different races - from the ones @Accy cyclist mentions to the repeated spitting at riders, as well as throwing urine at the Sky (mainly) riders.

And I can't think of one single time that anyone has been pursued by the gendarmes or ASO until now. I could be wrong but I've certainly never noticed such an obvious media involvement before.

What makes this one different?


----------



## Fnaar (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zanelad (1 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Forget about the cost of the bike. They're easy enough repair or replace, unlike the rider.



Would you have the same attitude if someone knocked you off your bike and it was badly damaged?


----------



## Ridgeway (1 Jul 2021)

Zanelad said:


> Would you have the same attitude if someone knocked you off your bike and it was badly damaged?



That's a good point actually. If any of us were riding down the road (OK probably not at +50kmh) and a member of the public accidentally caused such an incident then i'd be quite sure their public liability insurance would get a call: broken bike, damaged clothing and equipment not to mention hospital bill and then medical treatment costs. A guy i bought a bike from last year was rear ended by a car, bike damaged etc and he had some scuffs and cuts, bike bill was a few thousand and the medical bill was about 5k, the car drivers insurance covered it all.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (1 Jul 2021)

It's an offence to encroach onto the field of play at most sporting events in arenas, I suspect closing the roads brings in some sort of similar legislation.


----------



## dodgy (1 Jul 2021)

KneesUp said:


> What makes this one different?



It is a particularly egregious example where there is no doubt whatsoever that the spectator is at fault, not just at fault but clearly without any care for the safety of others. It was also stage 1 and in full camera view. 
France is also still struggling with the pandemic, as are many countries, and anything that leads to hospital admissions is going to look bad.


----------



## hoopdriver (1 Jul 2021)

And the consequences were also spectacular - bringing down scores of riders, damaging or totalling many expensive bicycles, injuring competitors, putting at least one of them out of the race. That it wasn’t even worse is down to pure luck. People have to learn to take responsibility for their actions, and that was a wholly avoidable disaster caused purely by this idiot’s unthinking narcissism.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Zanelad said:


> Would you have the same attitude if someone knocked you off your bike and it was badly damaged?


I have and I did.
Turned out the bike was a write off.


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2021)

slowmotion said:


> The TdF organisers actively encourage the public to get close to the riders. It's all part of The Spectacle. Can they really righteously whinge when it goes a bit wrong?


No they don't. They encourage to _come out and support._ (and they don't sell tickets, which is nice of them IMO).The vast majority do this safely, several metres away from the riders and the cars that precede/follow them.

The orgs even put barriers up on large sections to keep spectators back. Gendarmes are deployed within the crowd on some sections where barriers aren't practicable. It's pretty clear that they don't want spectators run over by the tour convoy or the riders.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> It does continue to annoy me that and sizable amount of the "spectators" are not watching the riders, but grinning and waving to the camera bikes as the race passes by, trying to get their 30 seconds of fame. Typical of the social media generation I'm afraid.


Particularly pathetic of course as you usually have to stand around for hours for the riders to whizz past in seconds.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> It's pretty clear that they don't want spectators run over by the tour convoy or the riders.


When i saw the tour in kent some of the french police motorbike riders were riding with their hands raised well above the bars, ie look mum no hands. We were stood in a dip on a bend.


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> It does continue to annoy me that and sizable amount of the "spectators" are not watching the riders, but grinning and waving to the camera bikes as the race passes by, trying to get their 30 seconds of fame. Typical of the social media generation I'm afraid.


Point of order:
These incidents are nothing to do with social media. They've happened ever since the camera bikes provided decent pictures for _television_.

The "social media generation" would take selfies and publish them on ... Social Media! :P


----------



## hoopdriver (1 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Point of order:
> These incidents are nothing to do with social media. They've happened ever since the camera bikes provided decent pictures for _television_.
> 
> The "social media generation" would take selfies and publish them on ... Social Media! :P


On the contrary they have much to do with social media in that Instagram et al have encouraged and enhanced to an almost unbelievable degree a narcissistic look-at-me mindset. That this woman was mugging for TV cameras instead of taking a selfie is irrelevant and down to the fact that a selfie - with placard - would have been impossible In the circumstances.


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2021)

hoopdriver said:


> On the contrary they have much to do with social media in that Instagram et al have encouraged and enhanced to an almost unbelievable degree a narcissistic look-at-me mindset.


The incidents predate Instagram by several decades.


----------



## hoopdriver (1 Jul 2021)

Again, irrelevant


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2021)

hoopdriver said:


> Again, irrelevant


OK!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jul 2021)

I agree that this sort of thing has been happening for years
normally they get away with it either by luck or some incredible bike gymnastics by a rider - but sometimes a rider hits them and comes off

In my opinion it needs to be made clear that if you watch the race then you have to take some responsibility for your actions and if you do not then you will suffer in some way
People need to be told that they cannot endanger others - dunno why they need to be told - but they do!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> ASO have withdrawn their complaint.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/to...suit-against-spectator-who-caused-mass-crash/




Ridiculous. Just saw this on the news. This gives a green light for other idiots.

And what about all the injuries some suffered.


----------



## KneesUp (1 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> It is a particularly egregious example where there is no doubt whatsoever that the spectator is at fault, not just at fault but clearly without any care for the safety of others. It was also stage 1 and in full camera view.


Same as with that policeman in 1994. They did nothing as far as I know.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> ASO have withdrawn their complaint.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/to...suit-against-spectator-who-caused-mass-crash/



I'm not surprised .. I suspect they never intended to go through with it. Law suits here can take years and years to resolve. 

It doesn't mean that the police won't take any action though.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (1 Jul 2021)

I'd say the organisers are responsible for crowd control. 

Anyone notice, particularly at the Olympics, there's always some religious nut with a 'John 3:16' sign.


----------



## hoopdriver (1 Jul 2021)

No, organisers are responsible for making best efforts. Ultimately we are all individually responsible for ourselves and our actions.


----------



## icowden (1 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ridiculous. Just saw this on the news. This gives a green light for other idiots.
> And what about all the injuries some suffered.



I'm not sure it does. There was no premeditation or deliberate act from the spectator. She just didn't realise her placard was sticking out into the road as the bikes approached. Equally, the chap who crashed into the sign, had he not tried to avoid it, probably wouldn't have come off his bike. The problem with everyone cycling so close is that as soon as any adverse event happens then you get a domino effect.

Sadly you can't really legislate against stupidity and accidents.


----------



## cougie uk (1 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ridiculous. Just saw this on the news. This gives a green light for other idiots.
> 
> And what about all the injuries some suffered.


I don't think this is the case. She didn't mean to cause the crash. She was stupid not malicious. Hopefully the publicity from this will show people how to behave a bit better. 

She was lucky she wasn't hurt in the crash. I can't see anyone would be in a hurry to recreate her stunt.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> No they don't. They encourage to _come out and support._ (and they don't sell tickets, which is nice of them IMO).The vast majority do this safely, several metres away from the riders and the cars that precede/follow them.
> 
> The orgs even put barriers up on large sections to keep spectators back. Gendarmes are deployed within the crowd on some sections where barriers aren't practicable. It's pretty clear that they don't want spectators run over by the tour convoy or the riders.


The TdF that I see seems to exist in some kind of parallel reality.....


----------



## roadrash (1 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> There was no premeditation or deliberate act from the spectator. She just didn't realise her placard was sticking out into the road as the bikes approached




But she should have realised, i have been to many cycle races as a FAN , i have never to date knocked a rider off or caused a crash or any other type of incident , and guess what , it was really simple to avoid doing it .


----------



## T4tomo (1 Jul 2021)

captain nemo1701 said:


> I'd say the organisers are responsible for crowd control.
> 
> Anyone notice, particularly at the Olympics, there's always some religious nut with a 'John 3:16' sign.


quite an ambitious time prediction for the 1500m


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jul 2021)

roadrash said:


> But she should have realised, i have been to many cycle races as a FAN , i have never to date knocked a rider off or caused a crash or any other type of incident , and guess what , it was really simple to avoid doing it .


Agreed - but every year you see a VERY SMALL number of people who act like idiots.
It is normally on mountain stages and some of them think they are helping

most years I see someone about to cause a problem when someone else yanks them back - either an official or a Police person - but ften just another spectator

but there are also some who just want to get on telly
This person just took it too far

Maybe this threatened lawsuit may fire a warning across the bows of some people and get them to behave


----------



## roadrash (1 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Maybe this threatened lawsuit may fire a warning across the bows of some people and get them to behave




I certainly hope so , there seems to be a vast difference between fans who go to see the tour de france and spectators who get p!ssed and try to get on telly


----------



## dodgy (1 Jul 2021)

KneesUp said:


> Same as with that policeman in 1994. They did nothing as far as I know.


LOL! Let's just say the French look after their gendarmes.


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2021)

slowmotion said:


> The TdF that I see seems to exist in some kind of parallel reality.....
> View attachment 596828



Is this a fast section of the course? Are the officials shoo-ing fans in closer, trying to create this spectacle? Did they have infinite resources to barrier the whole route, but actually thought "_Naaa, let's leave that section free for fans to do what the fark they want, cos if a rider gets knocked off we'll get farking tons of news coverage. Yeah boi!_"

I guarantee that not long before, several cars drove through, parting the crowds to a sensible safe distance. Are you willing to testfiiy otherwise? Hmmm?


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> There was no premeditation or deliberate act from the spectator. She just didn't realise her placard *was sticking out into the road* as the bikes approached.


Of course she bloody did! She stuck it out *into the road* so that the TV cameras would pick it up better!


----------



## KneesUp (1 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> LOL! Let's just say the French look after their gendarmes.


What about the spectator with the bag that took out the maillot jaune? Nothing then either.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Marvellous. You win the farking smartarse award; there's one on every thread. But if you still have a brain cell, think about this:
> 
> Is this a fast section of the course? Are the officials shoo-ing fans in closer, trying to create this spectacle? Did they have infinite resources to barrier the whole route, but actually thought "_Naaa, let's leave that section free for fans to do what the fark they want, cos if a rider gets knocked off we'll get farking tons of news coverage. Yeah boi!_"
> 
> I guarantee that not long before, several cars drove through, parting the crowds to a sensible safe distance. Are you willing to testfiiy otherwise? Hmmm?


 Top Tip: If you don't like people disagreeing with you, it's probably not a good idea to post an opinion here.


----------



## Arrowfoot (1 Jul 2021)

We routinely charge motorists for various acts of negligence on our roads that cause injuries and fatalities. The severity of charges run across the spectrum. The cause could be talking on the phone, not paying attention to rash acts. Mostly innocuous in nature, sometimes stupid but the consequences can be bad.

So there is indeed legislation for stupidity. Not just for traffic offences. We and other countries do have legislation that handle rash and negligent acts.

This should not be any different. Hopefully it will help reduce further incidents.

On the civil front I understand that some riders are planning civil suit after ASO announced they are not pursuing. My guess is that after talking to the Gendarmes, any proceeding will not lead to recovery as she might not have the means. It is a costly exercise in France as is in the UK.


----------



## dodgy (1 Jul 2021)

KneesUp said:


> What about the spectator with the bag that took out the maillot jaune? Nothing then either.
> 
> View attachment 596838


Not sure why you keep dragging this out, I've already given an explanation why I think it's being taken more seriously this time.
Not saying I'm right, but I have nothing left to offer, sorry!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

I think that without an understanding of the intricacies of French law, we're all a bit stuck. 

If anything happens it will probably take so long that by the time it does happen we'll all have forgotten about her and found something else to be furious about.


----------



## matticus (2 Jul 2021)

"_Two Wrongs make a RIght"_
isn't actually a principle mentioned in any real-world legal system. Some posters should remember that before opening their mouths posting. 👍


----------



## matticus (2 Jul 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Top Tip: If you don't like people disagreeing with you, it's probably not a good idea to post an opinion here.


Cool - I shall let you carry on in your "parallel reality" as you so succinctly described it.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (2 Jul 2021)

Good morning,

Firstly I know nothing about French law but going to court is often dangerous as you can turn out to be the one in the wrong, legally and you ask questions that nobody wants answering.

Before you decide that I am nut case for the following, remember the cyclist found partially at fault when someone walked out in front of him while using a mobile phone.

From what I saw on TV you could describe the accident in the following way.

_.......... Part of the cause of the accident was that the cyclist was going very fast on a public road and overtaking other cyclists whilst very close to the edge of the road knowing full well that he wasn't leaving himself any time or room to avoid obstructions in the road._

Of course this is the TdF, it was perfectly normal racing behaviour and the road was closed to other vehicles, but not people.

Had the road been open I suspect that most of use would describe the behaviour of the peloton and supporting vehicles as unacceptable.

So this could open up the question of what, if any, responsibilities of the road user in relation to the safety of others change if the road is closed to public access?

I wouldn't be at all surprised to find that the legal people will have to argue none, from this it could easily follow that road racing on closed roads is not entirely "rider/spectator beware" and that Tony Martin was a fault for not riding slower and not allowing space for a person waving a cardboard sign in the road.

This would not be an answer that any road race organiser would want to see in black and white.

Bye

Ian


----------



## icowden (2 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Of course she bloody did! She stuck it out *into the road* so that the TV cameras would pick it up better!



That's true, but it's also fairly clear that she did not intend to cause the TDF to have a massive crash. She has some culpability for being an idiot but it's hard to see what criminal offence she could be charged with.


----------



## bitsandbobs (2 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> That's true, but it's also fairly clear that she did not intend to cause the TDF to have a massive crash. She has some culpability for being an idiot but it's hard to see what criminal offence she could be charged with.



She has been charged with two offences, the first being 'endangering others through a manifestly deliberate violation of a duty of prudence or safety' and, as a consequence, 'involuntarily causing injuries that lead to an inability to work for up to three months'.


----------



## icowden (2 Jul 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> She has been charged with two offences, the first being 'endangering others through a manifestly deliberate violation of a duty of prudence or safety' and, as a consequence, 'involuntarily causing injuries that lead to an inability to work for up to three months'.



Yep and she faces a fine of up to 1500 euros. Depending on her personal circumstances she will lose some money. Will it solve the problem and stop people being daft? Nope.


----------



## matticus (2 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> Yep and she faces a fine of up to 1500 euros. Depending on her personal circumstances she will lose some money. Will it solve the problem and stop people being daft? Nope.


It might. Better than just a Gallic Shrug. You do believe that legal punishments have *some* deterrence effect, no?

(perhaps they should cut off her head ... )


----------



## Cirrus (2 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> (perhaps they should cut off her head ...


I think from some of the contributions here, a few would happily get their knitting needles out and give a toothless grin as la guillotine undertook her grisly toil.


----------



## Arrowfoot (2 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> Yep and she faces a fine of up to 1500 euros. Depending on her personal circumstances she will lose some money. Will it solve the problem and stop people being daft? Nope.


Laws besides punishing and rehabilitating offenders act as deterrent. With this prosecution and the accompanying publicity it will reduce such incidents.

I think it time for the French to protect the riders, the race and the many benefits it bring to industry and society, from the actions of a tiny few.


----------



## icowden (3 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> It might. Better than just a Gallic Shrug. You do believe that legal punishments have *some* deterrence effect, no?



I do, but you can't "deter" something that is unintentional. By it's nature it is unintentional. An accident.
It always seems odd to me that the TDF cycle so close that any accident is enough to bring down the entire field. I can't think of another sport where that happens.


----------



## hoopdriver (3 Jul 2021)

I beg your pardon? Unintentional? Did a sign just materialise in her hands? Did a force beyond her control shift her forward so that she found herself in the road, holding this sign that came from nowhere?

No - she made the sign. She went to the race. She stood by the road and when the TV cameras passed she stepped out into the road, holding up her sign for the camera - a wholly intentional act. The consequences were unintentional, sure, but so are the consequences when a motorist clips a cyclist while texting. Are you seriously suggesting that a motorist should be let off because they never intended to hurt anyone? Seriously?


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> I do, but you can't "deter" something that is unintentional. By it's nature it is unintentional.



Most pertinently, it was **unthinking** behaviour on the spectator's part, in the sense of failing to consider the context and possible consequences of her actions. If she does receive some significant penalty, it just may encourage some people to think about the potential, personal consequences of their behaviour on the race route and thereby be less likely to unintentionally cause collisions.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jul 2021)

@hoopdriver one like isn’t enough for that post
@icowden it seems odd that they ride so close, really?? How else do you suggest they race each other , it seems odd to me that anyone would actually post that statement


----------



## dodgy (3 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> It always seems odd to me that the TDF cycle so close that any accident is enough to bring down the entire field. I can't think of another sport where that happens


----------



## icowden (3 Jul 2021)

roadrash said:


> it seems odd that they ride so close, really?? How else do you suggest they race each other , it seems odd to me that anyone would actually post that statement



Why? If a single driver mistake in F1 could cause catastrophic damage to the entire field of cars, do you not think that safety rules would be changed? Tracks are planner with runoffs, viewers are kept well back from the race etc. 

Yes, I know this is a long distance road race, so it's impossible to police the whole route, but it should be possible to improve safety for the riders. 
The reason that this crash was so significant is that when one rider wobbled, there was no space to recover. He went down and then took out almost the entire peloton with bicycle dominoes. Maybe the pack needs to be kept thinner? I don't have a solution but dominoes seems problematic.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jul 2021)

I don’t think the crowd is kept away from formula 1 track in case they cause driver issues !!! Do you . How about horse racing , marathon runners should they all be kept apart oh hang on , it wouldn’t be racing would it, here’s an idea that’s been mentioned before 

how about spectators don’t hang placards into the road , i can’t See why you want the riders to alter behaviour when it wasn’t caused by a rider
As I said earlier I have been to many cycle races and personally have never knocked a rider off and it was easy to avoid
There is your answer it just needs spectators to stop being nob eds


----------



## roadrash (3 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> That's true, but it's also fairly clear that she did not intend to cause the TDF to have a massive crash. She has some culpability for being an idiot but it's hard to see what criminal offence she could be charged with.


A simple internet search will tell you what she is charged with , different laws in france


----------



## matticus (3 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> The reason that this crash was so significant is that when one rider wobbled, there was no space to recover. He went down and then took out almost the entire peloton with bicycle dominoes. Maybe the pack needs to be kept thinner? I don't have a solution but dominoes seems problematic.


Maybe in a parallel reality ...


----------



## roadrash (3 Jul 2021)

Dominoes wasn’t problematic the last time I went, in fact the pizza was quite nice although I didn’t do any yodelling , unlike their current tv advert


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Jul 2021)

In normal (i.e. non pandemic) years there are often incidents where spectators get in the way 
either by running alongside too closely - or by being dumb - such as trying to take a selfie
normally the rider gets angry or another person grabs the idiot and yanks him (it is normally a him) back out of the way

this one went too far and at a point where the riders were close and going at speed

it is only ever a very small number

so maybe we should start a movement 
"Not all Spectators"!!!!


----------



## palinurus (15 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> In normal (i.e. non pandemic) years there are often incidents where spectators get in the way



I immediately thought of Giuseppe Guerini on Alpe D'Huez.


----------



## Beebo (15 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> 4 month suspended sentence
> https://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur...hute-collective-sur-le-tour-de-france/1292020
> 
> Seems fair enough to me.


I heard that the professional cycling association (CPA) are also considering suing her for a nominal €1 as a warning to others.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Oct 2021)

She was an idiot but my heart aches for her! I know it’s an unpopular view and that people were badly hurt but it’s just an awful situation!


----------



## dodgy (15 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> She was an idiot but my heart aches for her! I know it’s an unpopular view and that people were badly hurt but it’s just an awful situation!


I agree actually. However, she's not going to prison and it sends a pretty strong message to spectators now to smarten their acts up.
Hope she's ok, it sounds pretty harrowing ordeal she's been through - again, another lesson for others.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> She was an idiot but my heart aches for her! I know it’s an unpopular view and that people were badly hurt but it’s just an awful situation!


Agree. It was just an act of gross stupidity. In no way malicious. She's had a right old slap on the wrist and she sure won't do it again.


----------



## Milzy (15 Oct 2021)

Yes, a total fool but not a criminal. Nose clean & no prison. The humiliation will hit her hard.


----------



## matticus (16 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> She was really unlucky too. You see people doing all kinds of idiotic things and fortunately nothing bad happens. She happened to be the one doing something stupid in just the wrong place/time for maximum effect.


... and THAT, Your Honour, is why my client was doing nothing wrong driving at 120 past her friends' school.


----------

